# Anglo Irish Bank art collection to be auctioned next week



## Brendan Burgess (24 Aug 2013)

Adam's are selling off the IBRC art collection next week. I presume it's mainly Anglo's work. I couldn't see Fingers spending much money on art. Maybe some of the sportiing memorabilia comes from Irish Nationwide? 

The following artists have multiple works and I imagine that the prices will be much lower than you would pay if you were buying from their galleries:

Bernadette Madden 
Felim Egan
Stephen McKenna PPRHA - 9 interesting looking pieces
Victor Richardson - who is best known for his huge works in the Shelbourne Hotel 
Pauline Bewick RHA 

Brendan 

20,000 posts and counting...


----------



## Luternau (24 Aug 2013)

Well done on hittng 20,000 posts (wonder what that would be in man hours??) 

Some interesting works there-some high profile artists. 

I would say Fingrers bought some nice art for his own home, which he probably still has.


----------

